# Elizabeth Valley Railroad tracl plan?



## glockr (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if (and where) the track plan for E.L. Moore's Elizabeth Valley railroad was ever published? I found a track plan for his engine terminal but I'd like to see the track plan for the 4x6 layout that had a lake, continuous running, etc. There is a picture in "HO Primer" but it doesn't show enough to re-create the track plan. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

glockr said:


> Does anyone know if (and where) the track plan for E.L. Moore's Elizabeth Valley railroad was ever published? I found a track plan for his engine terminal but I'd like to see the track plan for the 4x6 layout that had a lake, continuous running, etc. There is a picture in "HO Primer" but it doesn't show enough to re-create the track plan. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken



I found this but it won't help you much, there is a link on buying back issues of the magazine with his layout.
I don't know how old this link is.

http://www.carendt.com/microplans/pages/shelf/termini/index.html

The link will bring you to trains.com

I signed in and they list issues for sale,

The ultimate uncoupler 
Build a hidden electromagnetic uncoupler 
 by Moore, Billy Wayne 
from Model Railroader January 2000 p. 109 
electromagnetic kadee N scratchbuild uncoupler 
 Along the Line looks back: E.L. Moore 
by Moore, E.L. 
from Model Railroader November 1999 p. 186 
structure 
 E. L. Moore's legacy 
by Kelly, Jim 
from Model Railroader February 1980 p. 102 
elmoore 

E.L. Moore's Village store 
from Model Railroader January 1978 p. 58 
elmoore store structure town 
 Moore's Modern Mill 
from Railroad Model Craftsman June 1972 p. 42 
elmoore mill structure 

E.L. Moore's recreation of the Golden Spike in Utah 
from Railroad Model Craftsman May 1969 p. 35 
elmoore goldenspike 

Let's build a mountain 
by Moore, E.L. 
from HO Monthly/Model Trains January 1962 p. 16 
mountain scenery 

Central Pacific snowplow 
by Moore, E.L. 
from HO Monthly/Model Trains January 1962 p. 48 
CP drawing scratchbuild snowplow 

Open-air excursion coach by E. L. Moore 
by Moore, E.L. 
from HO Monthly/Model Trains September 1961 p. 22 
coach drawing excursion passenger scratchbuild 

The Light Fantastic - layou lighting for night and day 
 by Moore, E.L. 
from HO Monthly/Model Trains September 1959 p. 12 
layout lighting 
Page 2,

An old-time water tank 
by Moore, E.L. 
from HO Monthly/Model Trains April 1959 p. 16 
scratchbuild service steam water watertank 

Elizabeth Valley RR; a picture story by E.L. Moore 
from Railroad Model Craftsman March 1955 p. 18 
elmoore layout 


Are you signed up for http://trc.trains.com/magazineindex/ ?

If you go there and are a member type Moore, E.L in the search box it will bring up what issues you can buy by him.

I hope this helped a little.

Heck I have most of the magazines going back to the thirties.
But it might take some time to locate the right issues.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The last listed above,








Railroad Model Craftsman

Elizabeth Valley RR; a picture story by E.L. Moore 
elmoore layout 
p. 18

what year did he make it?
this one might be your best bet?
a picture story?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess it doesn't help any?
I guess you don't know the year he made it?

I see you came and left with out replying today.

Sorry, I could not have helped you a little more.hwell:


----------



## glockr (Feb 7, 2011)

big ed said:


> I guess it doesn't help any?
> I guess you don't know the year he made it?
> 
> I see you came and left with out replying today.
> ...


Hi Ed,
Actually your post was helpful. I followed the link and it just listed an index of the issue but I couldn't see it for sale. At least I know what to look for now. Didn't reply earlier 'cause I have a bad cold.

Cheers,
Ken


----------

